# Things will never be better for drivers



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

We are in the middle of a pandemic and because of the number of drivers on the sidelines things will never be better for drivers.
If Uber is not opening up there pocket book now they never will.
Uber may go the way of the hoola hoop and will become an era like the disco era.
When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.
If this pandemic did not bring those days back nothing will.
If I had to pick one main reason it would be the influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


----------



## RockemSockem (Sep 1, 2020)

Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

RockemSockem said:


> Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
> Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


Great point !
If your going to make U/L go thru this why not every other IC who provides a service to a big company.
Does anyone want to take a guess ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> We are in the middle of a pandemic and because of the number of drivers on the sidelines things will never be better for drivers.
> If Uber is not opening up there pocket book now they never will.
> Uber may go the way of the hoola hoop and will become an era like the disco era.
> When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.
> ...


Lol, aren't most new foreigners, "people of color"?

The very same "people of color" you claim Pelosi has abandoned?

Or are there different levels of "people of color"?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol, aren't most new foreigners, "people of color"?
> 
> The very same "people of color" you claim Pelosi has abandoned?
> 
> Or are there different levels of "people of color"?


I have read your reply several times and have no idea what you are accusing me of and or what point your trying to make.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> If I had to pick one main reason it would be the influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


Exactly why cab drivers in Switzerland have a middle-class income. Uber only operates as a conduit for the cab companies, which provide full benefits there. Uber is still banned in Geneva. The Swiss aren't going to destroy their country with repugnant third-worlders like the rest of Europe and the US.
Silver lining of Corona is that the spigot of cheap foreign labor has been shut off finally. But it will have to stay off for years before things recover fully.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have read your reply several times and have no idea what you are accusing me of and or what point your trying to make.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Lol, aren't most new foreigners, "people of color"?
> 
> The very same "people of color" you claim Pelosi has abandoned?
> 
> Or are there different levels of "people of color"?





observer said:


> View attachment 507529
> View attachment 507530
> View attachment 507531
> 
> ...


Ladies and gents, never tick off a mod


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Exactly why cab drivers in Switzerland have a middle-class income. Uber only operates as a conduit for the cab companies, which provide full benefits there. Uber is still banned in Geneva. The Swiss aren't going to destroy their country with repugnant third-worlders like the rest of Europe and the US.
> Silver lining of Corona is that the spigot of cheap foreign labor has been shut off finally. But it will have to stay off for years before things recover fully.


Maybe you should move to Switzerland.



ColdRider said:


> Ladies and gents, never tick off a mod


Naaa, it's just a running difference of opinion that @Jimmy44 and I bring up occasionally.

There were at least a dozen more but I think I made my point.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Exactly why cab drivers in Switzerland have a middle-class income. Uber only operates as a conduit for the cab companies, which provide full benefits there. Uber is still banned in Geneva. The Swiss aren't going to destroy their country with repugnant third-worlders like the rest of Europe and the US.
> Silver lining of Corona is that the spigot of cheap foreign labor has been shut off finally. But it will have to stay off for years before things recover fully.


Great reply.
The other thing is they only bring them into sanctuary cities where local govt. will provide programs for them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> If I had to pick one main reason it would be the influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


so, there were plenty of WASP's that wanted to be drivers? Really? Why bring race into it at all. And I doubt Uber 'officially' signed on for any visas to bring anybody here. There was no need to. Why waste the manpower on visas for unskilled workers? Visas don't work that way.


ColdRider said:


> Ladies and gents, never tick off a mod


Yikes, you mean we can't ever disagree with a moderator? OH, no, I'm so guilty, so many times here. When is there consequences?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I average over two years $


RockemSockem said:


> Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
> Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


I average $39.57 per hour, though that is a bad metric for measuring success in this business. No one needs or wants Minimum wage, so lets stop talking about that.

What drivers need is competitive rates! If governments need to regulate then do it the same way they do Taxis! $1.50 a mile and .50 a minute would pay well enough for most.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> so, there were plenty of WASP's that wanted to be drivers? Really? Why bring race into it at all. And I doubt Uber 'officially' signed on for any visas to bring anybody here. There was no need to. Why waste the manpower on visas for unskilled workers? Visas don't work that way.
> 
> Yikes, you mean we can't ever disagree with a moderator? OH, no, I'm so guilty, so many times here. When is there consequences?


If you read my my post it does not mention race.
I was simply explaining why the early days of Uber we're so lucrative.
Now you can be naive and say that Uber has no ties to people entering this country to drive and that's fine if you want to.
You don't work full time for 5 years without having knowledge and knowing facts that support my case.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> be the influx of foriegn drivers


um, oh, you really meant foreign white Europeans? Got it. 


Jimmy44 said:


> Now you can be naive and say that Uber has no ties to people entering this country to drive and that's fine if you want to.


Naive to your opinion, you meant to say? Do you have any idea how much manpower is required for visas applications? Any at all? Why go through that for essentially unskilled workers? Explain, in detail, that opinion.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> Maybe you should move to Switzerland.


Why?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I average over two years $
> 
> I average $39.57 per hour, though that is a bad metric for measuring success in this business. No one needs or wants Minimum wage, so lets stop talking about that.
> 
> What drivers need is competitive rates! If governments need to regulate then do it the same way they do Taxis! $1.50 a mile and .50 a minute would pay well enough for most.


You make great points.
What you are asking for is very fair.
Your not asking for paid leave, child care, medical etc. that Ms. Gonzalez wants.
I hope we get what you want but if we don't I don't want them to change Uber so it's not Uber anymore.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why?


Seems you'd fit in much better there.

Did you stop to think that immigration to Switzerland has nothing to do with how Uber is regulated in Switzerland or with how it's regulated in the states?

Our government dropped the ball on regulating Uber unlike Switzerland.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, oh, you really meant foreign white Europeans? Got it.
> 
> Naive to your opinion, you meant to say? Do you have any idea how much manpower is required for visas applications? Any at all? Why go through that for essentially unskilled workers? Explain, in detail, that opinion.


First your first statement about white foriegn workers has nothing to do with what I said. You are interjecting race into a statement that has no link to race.
If you feel that Uber does not have a vested interest in bringing and protecting drivers from other countries then that is your right.



observer said:


> Seems you'd fit in much better there.
> 
> Did you stop to think that immigration to Switzerland has nothing to do with how Uber is regulated in Switzerland or with how it's regulated in the states?
> 
> Our government dropped the ball on regulating Uber unlike Switzerland.


Really I am trying to figure out what exactly your saying.
Finish one thought then go on to another so I can follow you.
Your run on sentences are confusing.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> Did you stop to think that immigration to Switzerland has nothing to do with how Uber is regulated in Switzerland with how it's regulated in the states?


Yes, it does.

Why?

Because immigrants vote too.

See how that works?

https://www.thelocal.ch/20200123/regulation-and-more-competition-uber-set-for-shake-up-in-zurich
By the way. _Ergo Decedo_ is a tactic of the uneducated, on both the left and right.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> First your first statement about white foriegn workers has nothing to do with what I said


nope. You made a wild statement, full of non-facts and I pointed that out to you (twice).

Come on, did you really mean 'just' foreign 'white' people? Surely you jest.

You also posted that Uber some how assisted them in getting here. Do you know ANYTHING about work visas? At all? I'm thinking right about now you don't know caca. Google is your friend, use it. Pay special attn to what the employer has to do visa wise. Oh, employer; that's a hint. You know visas don't work for ICs....oooopsie.

and it's F O R E I G N e r s

and, btw, it is your right post opinions based on only what resides in your reality.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> nope. You made a wild statement, full of non-facts and I pointed that out to you (twice).
> 
> Come on, did you really mean 'just' foreign 'white' people? Surely you jest.
> 
> ...


Your entire premise is based on something I never said or implied.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Huh. Population of Switzerland > 5m
Population of USofA > 350m

Yes, of course you can compare the 2. Right? &#129335;‍♂ 



Jimmy44 said:


> Your entire premise is based on something I never said or implied.


ok, if you say so. I think you meant exactly what you wrote. And on both counts you invented reality that doesn't exist. But seems you have agreed to disagree, so moving on to the next reality moment.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yes, it does.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Citizens vote.

When you become a citizen you are no longer an immigrant.

That's how it works.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Yikes, you mean we can't ever disagree with a moderator? OH, no, I'm so guilty, so many times here. When is there consequences?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Citizens vote.
> 
> When you become a citizen you are no longer an immigrant.
> 
> That's how it works.


Blaming immigrants for ones place in life is for the weak and also uneducated.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Blaming immigrants for ones place in life is for the weak and also uneducated.


This has nothing to do with this topic other then my definition of immigrants.
The first one applied and went through all the channels in a lawful manner.
The second is someone who enters this country illeagily and skips the application process 
I just wanted to point that out


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Uber brought in the foreigners? Lmao. Does your mind really store this data thinking it’s useful?


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Man this forum is becoming so toxic with these low IQ, prideful & unstable thread starters.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

OP is really just afraid and needs comforting.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

observer said:


> Citizens vote.
> 
> When you become a citizen you are no longer an immigrant.
> 
> That's how it works.


Are you sure that's how it works?

You might want to check on that.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Surely you “patriots” likely immigrated here only two or three generations ago. Get over yourselves.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Are you sure that's how it works?
> 
> You might want to check on that.


No need to check. Unless you can prove otherwise and don't come back with that silly school board voting.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> When you become a citizen you are no longer an immigrant.


Whatever you say, Boss.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ahem. if you come to this country as an immigrant you either have a green card or a visa. For a green card holders after 5 years and a test you can become a citizen. Your green card goes bye bye and the color of your passport changes (if one is so inclined). And if you are on an intl flight and come back you get to pick the faster line vs the 'all others' line.

You still remain an 'immigrant' to this country. Having citizenship doesn't change that. 

'cause unless you are American Indian plus a few others, we are all immigrants to the USofA.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


Care to elaborate on that? How did they do it? Where did they do it? How did you find about it? Are you the only one who knows about it? Do you have any other sources for this info in addition to your posts?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> This has nothing to do with this topic other then my definition of immigrants.
> The first one applied and went through all the channels in a lawful manner.
> The second is someone who enters this country illeagily and skips the application process
> I just wanted to point that out


Yeah. It seems the word 'foreigner' or 'immigrant' is a bad word around here.

If one says 'immigrant', right away they take that to mean '_illegal_ immigrant'



observer said:


> No need to check.


Alrighty then.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Yeah. It seems the word 'foreigner' or 'immigrant' is a bad word around here.
> 
> If one says 'immigrant', right away they take that to mean '_illegal_ immigrant'
> 
> ...


Yes especially when they say anti immigration without making that important distinction


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> ahem. if you come to this country as an immigrant you either have a green card or a visa. For a green card holders after 5 years and a test you can become a citizen. Your green card goes bye bye and the color of your passport changes (if one is so inclined). And if you are on an intl flight and come back you get to pick the faster line vs the 'all others' line.
> 
> You still remain an 'immigrant' to this country. Having citizenship doesn't change that.
> 
> 'cause unless you are American Indian plus a few others, we are all immigrants to the USofA.


That is true but only citizens can vote.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Blaming immigrants for ones place in life is for the weak and also uneducated.


Curious if you apply this mindset to other hot topics of the day.

Go spread that message at your next mostly peaceful BLM rally when they demand you get on your knees, Cracker.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Curious if you apply this mindset to other hot topics of the day.
> 
> Go spread that message at your next mostly peaceful BLM rally when they demand you get on your knees, Cracker.


What does BLM have to with immigration?

Does your world revolve around thinking about BLM?

Mine doesn't.

I'm neither a cracker nor an antifa supporter if that's what you were insinuating.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Holy crap this thread is a shit show. I'm surprised it's gone 40 posts and no one used the n word yet. 

I mean the German one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Holy crap this thread is a shit show. I'm surprised it's gone 40 posts and no one used the n word yet.
> 
> I mean the German one.


_Niedner Hosen??_


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

observer said:


> I'm neither a cracker


If you were a cracker, what kind would you be?

The original animal crackers, in the red and yellow box with the string handle, would be my second choice.

I think I'd be a Ritz cracker. I always loved them as a kid.



observer said:


> _Niedner Hosen??_


Might need one to spray the unruly mob here.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

That's the only "n" word I know in German. It's a type of firehose.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I think I'd be a Ritz cracker. I always loved them as a kid.


I'd be a bagel chip
Or one of those everything pretzel thingys


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> If you were a cracker, what kind would you be?
> 
> The original animal crackers, in the red and yellow box with the string handle, would be my second choice.
> 
> ...


Ritz of course. The best kind. Although I did subsist for a few months on saltines and water which is probly why I don't like saltines anymore.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'd be a bagel chip
> Or one of those everything pretzel thingys


Bagel chips are tasty, but are they a cracker?

Ritz cracker 
Graham cracker
Animal cracker 
Bagel chip

I'm going to have to say no, it is not a cracker.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Bagel chips are tasty, but are they a cracker?
> 
> Ritz cracker
> Graham cracker
> ...


Aren't animal crackers sweet?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> That is true but only citizens can vote.


Isn't there a third type who sneeks over the boarder illegally ?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

observer said:


> Aren't animal crackers sweet?


Shush


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Bagel chips are tasty, but are they a cracker?
> 
> Ritz cracker
> Graham cracker
> ...


My bagel chip identifies as a cracker you insensitive bastard!
Must be nice sitting in your ivory tower, enjoying your "Ritz" "crackers"



observer said:


> Aren't animal crackers sweet?


EXACTLY!!!!
It's a cookie!!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> Bagel chips are tasty, but are they a cracker?
> 
> Ritz cracker
> Graham cracker
> ...


I always thought of crackers as being salty.

These are my favorite animal cookies.











observer said:


> I always thought of crackers as being salty.
> 
> These are my favorite animal cookies.


Hmmmmmm. May be wrong cookies for this thread.

They're bilingual.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> Isn't there a third type who sneeks over the boarder illegally ?


Not that I personally know of, do you personally know any?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Not that I personally know of, do you personally know any?


That is a really dumb question


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> That is a really dumb question





Jimmy44 said:


> Isn't there a third type who sneeks over the boarder illegally ?


This isn't?


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Jimmy, jimbob, you have to get out of Connecticut man!! Those liberals are going to kill you. It’s your trash state that allows ILLEGALS to get a drivers license. Most states do not. Most great states. The state of Connecticut just gave the foreigners your job. Next thing you know they are going to give them your house. You will be only coming over to clean their toilets. Get out while the border to freedom is still open!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

observer said:


> I always thought of crackers as being salty.
> 
> These are my favorite animal cookies.
> View attachment 507599
> ...












I was referring to these, they are pretty bland but its fun to make the animal noises and then bite their heads off.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Ladies and gents, never tick off a mod


LMAO especially one who brings the receipts to the table.&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> This isn't?


You said there were only two types I included a third. You can ignore them it's what you to isn't it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> LMAO especially one who brings the receipts to the table.&#128514;&#129315;


It's been an ongoing thing with @Jimmy44 and me. He's a good guy.

Anyone can go back and screenshot, crop and post, not just mods.



Jimmy44 said:


> You said there were only two types I included a third. You can ignore them it's what you to isn't it


I did?

Ima have to go back and reread the thread.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah I'm late to the party here so I'm going to have to grab some snacks to decipher this patchwork quilt here. 

Drivers, Immigrants, Animal Crackers, cookies and Germans. 

Is there a gas leak somewhere?


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

observer said:


> When you become a citizen you are no longer an immigrant.


I disagree. The word "immigrant" has nothing to do with someone's immigration status. It means someone who takes up residence in another country. Regardless of whether they do so legally, illegally, as a citizen, etc.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> You said there were only two types I included a third. You can ignore them it's what you to isn't it


Actually, I never said there were two types, you did.










You also stated there was a third.












M62 said:


> I disagree. The word "immigrant" has nothing to do with someone's immigration status. It means someone who takes up residence in another country. Regardless of whether they do so legally, illegally, as a citizen, etc.
> 
> View attachment 507611


You are correct. I was trying to emphasize that only citizens can vote and confused myself.

I was wrong.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

My dogs love these. They make people noises before they bite the heads off.

I don't like the taste at all, the dogs seem to though. They eat cat shit so, i wouldn't trust their judgment.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I average over two years $
> 
> I average $39.57 per hour, though that is a bad metric for measuring success in this business. No one needs or wants Minimum wage, so lets stop talking about that.
> 
> What drivers need is competitive rates! If governments need to regulate then do it the same way they do Taxis! $1.50 a mile and .50 a minute would pay well enough for most.


That's a good idea but I would go even further...

1) Adopt all of the changes made in California (showing destinations, 25% fee cap, self-surge, etc)

2) Elimination of the kangaroo courts these gig companies use to "discipline" the drivers. Drivers should be given a legitimate chance to defend themselves when accused of wrongdoing by pax or the companies themselves via some type of independent arbitration. Drivers should have complete access to their personnel files the way people do to their credit files. Drivers should be given a chance to contest any negative entries in their personnel files the way people can do with their credit files.

3) Elimination or major overhaul of the ratings system.

4) Dashcam use should be strongly supported and recommended by these companies and the pax should be made aware that its use is strongly supported by the companies. That one step would reduce bad behavior by pax.

5) Food delivery companies (Eats, DD, etc) should take a "hands off" approach as dictated by IC laws. No more micromanagement of our deliveries by these companies.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

M62 said:


> I disagree. The word "immigrant" has nothing to do with someone's immigration status. It means someone who takes up residence in another country. Regardless of whether they do so legally, illegally, as a citizen, etc.
> 
> View attachment 507611


Walker 2024! ! !

Semantics are great political arguments. We are all immigrants! ! ! What is home? Do people belong to land?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> My bagel chip identifies as a cracker you insensitive bastard!
> Must be nice sitting in your ivory tower, enjoying your "Ritz" "crackers"


Oh for crying out loud, what's next, potato crackers? Is my wonder bread going to want to be a tortilla? Are red and yellow bell peppers going to start whining to just be called peppers?

I'm taking a stand here.

Bagel chip, is a bagel or chip or a bagel chip. Its in the damn name!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Is my wonder bread going to want to be a tortilla?


I used to love Wonder Bread until someone at the company decided that adding lots of chalk (calcium carbonate) was a good idea. Now the bread has the texture of moist cotton candy.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

M62 said:


> I disagree. The word "immigrant" has nothing to do with someone's immigration status. It means someone who takes up residence in another country. Regardless of whether they do so legally, illegally, as a citizen, etc.
> 
> View attachment 507611


Well what if you favor legal but are against illegal ?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> What does BLM have to with immigration?
> 
> Does your world revolve around thinking about BLM?
> 
> ...


Do you have trouble reading? I asked you if you apply the same "blaming somebody else for your place in life" mantra to other hot topics of the day. It wasn't a difficult question.

You of course aren't consistent.

Rufus the Bumpkin blaming his job loss on illegals being paid less by scumbag employers = learn to code!
Latisha the single mom McDonald's cashier blaming her life on... slavery = aight, im witchu, girl

Not exactly linear thinking here.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Do you have trouble reading? I asked you if you apply the same "blaming somebody else for your place in life" mantra to other hot topics of the day. It wasn't a difficult question.
> 
> You of course aren't consistent.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood your question.

Although, I do believe in BLM, I don't believe in what has coopted BLM.

People are mostly responsible for how their lives turn out. Yes, people have been held down for centuries but there are many who have managed to dig themselves out of poverty. That means there is a way out.

You may have to work harder or smarter than those that have a head start but it can be done.

Looting, demanding, setting fires, etc. does zero for the BLM movement except turn reasonable people against them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Looting, demanding, setting fires, etc. does zero for the BLM movement except turn reasonable people against them.


In Seattle, the people launching molotov cocktails at the police, smashing windows, looting and spray painting BLM could care less about George Floyd or the whole BLM movement. They are predominantly a bunch of pandemic bored, privileged and for the most part Caucasians. Many of them live in condos built in the former Ghetto after all the black people were pushed out and far south to another city called Tacoma. I see them first hand marching. I see their wealth in their clothing and I hear their educated speech. Meanwhile real BLM movement in Seattle no one hears about because they are working silently for progress by meeting with our city leaders and the young people. They aren't out there for cameras.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I thought this post was going to be about underpaid drivers


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> If I had to pick one main reason it would be the influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


I don't think Uber brought anyone into the country, but can we blame the Jews....can we?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

observer said:


> Anyone can go back and screenshot, crop and post, not just mods.


I know.

I'm just poking fun at this week's edition of @observer versus @Jimmy44


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> That is true but only citizens can vote.


yeah, I don't think that as the comment that was being questioned by multi members. &#129335;‍♂ Pretty sure it was the one I detailed that caused the hubbub. Could be wrong, tho. Has happened before.

Why they didn't just come out and tag u for what was bothering them is a mystery. The moderator tag? Doesn't slow me down at all. 



observer said:


> Aren't animal crackers sweet?


..then it's a cookie and not a cracker. Right¿

is there a badge for 'most thread shift ever'?

oh oh maybe the award could be the 114th trophy point? oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> then it's a cookie and not a cracker. Right¿


I dont remember them being sweet. Plus it says cracker right on the box, thats enough for me to vote cracker!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wasn't there an entire movie scene on the cracker vs cookie debate? Kinda R rated, somewhat? Well, it was about the possible end of the world. 
I'm in the cookie column.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Wasn't there an entire movie scene on the cracker vs cookie debate? Kinda R rated, somewhat? Well, it was about the possible end of the world.
> I'm in the cookie column.


Its not up for debate, I've ruled. You probably call a hamburger a sandwich too.

Citizen or not, not vote for you!

Clearly Nabisco, the leading authority on cookies, says that are crackers, so they are crackers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Citizen or not, not vote for you!


ok, that was mean. And confrontational. I'd like a moderator ruling on the cracker (yuck) vs cookie <yum> debate.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I don't think that as the comment that was being questioned by multi members. &#129335;‍♂ Pretty sure it was the one I detailed that caused the hubbub. Could be wrong, tho. Has happened before.
> 
> Why they didn't just come out and tag u for what was bothering them is a mystery. The moderator tag? Doesn't slow me down at all.
> 
> ...


As it should be, the moderator tag shouldn't slow anyone down one bit.

Everyones opinion is valid, all I ask is that we respect each other.

Cookies make everything better.



SHalester said:


> ok, that was mean. And confrontational. I'd like a moderator ruling on the cracker (yuck) vs cookie <yum> debate.


Crackers are salty.

Cookies are sweet.

I don't care what Nabisco says.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the people launching molotov cocktails at the police, smashing windows, looting and spray painting BLM could care less about George Floyd or the whole BLM movement. They are predominantly a bunch of pandemic bored, privileged and for the most part Caucasians. Many of them live in condos built in the former Ghetto after all the black people were pushed out and far south to another city called Tacoma. I see them first hand marching. I see their wealth in their clothing and I hear their educated speech. Meanwhile real BLM movement in Seattle no one hears about because they are working silently for progress by meeting with our city leaders and the young people. They aren't out there for cameras.
> 
> View attachment 507634
> 
> ...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cookies!

BTW...my cat's name is Oreo.

Just sayin...


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The Swiss aren't going to destroy their country with repugnant third-worlders like the rest of Europe and the US.


If Switzerland is protecting their Taxi industry, that's great.

People giving private rides live a better quality of life, and Uber doesn't extract 30% of the money drivers make out of their country.

So the reason a driver in Switzerland lives a higher quality life is the regulation that bans Uber from undercutting prices, while taking money out of local communities.

Regardless of how many immigrants live in Switzerland, that country protects their industry, thus ensuring a better quality of life for anyone driving for a living.

I disagree completely with your idea that drivers over there have a better quality of life because they are Swiss born and Switzerland doesn't have as many migrants Lowering pay.

Regardless of how many migrants they have, they chose to not allow Uber rates.

I was in Switzerland in 2017.

My local taxi driver in a small town called ST Gallon was subsidized by the town, offered 5$ rides within town, he was from Iran.

My driver from ST Gallon to Zurich, 2 hour drive was Indian.

My driver in Zurich to airport ride was Yugoslavian.

They all had protection from Ubers rate cutting and the industry was protected do to that.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

observer said:


> Crackers are salty.
> 
> Cookies are sweet.
> 
> I don't care what Nabisco says.


I asked my ex-wife because she knows EVERYTHING.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Well what if you favor legal but are against illegal ?


Everybody is against illegal migration.

The legal migrants don't want to lose their jobs.

The American born minority Don't want it, the American born non minority also don't want it.

Who does it benefit. Why is it happening without any regulation against the company that hires them.

Corporations use illigals fro cheap labor, making all other workers face downward pressure of income.

These corporations lobby the government to let them hire illegal workers without penalty. It is a federal law that no corporation is allowed to be punished for using illigal workers.

So people jump a fence or whatever, knowing a company will hire them without consequence. It's the goddamn companies fault.

The corporate American structure is built on under priced illegal workers, companies love it. Workers hate it.

Companies that are found hiring illigal workers should face strong consequences, so this trend slows down, less people will find it workable to jump a fence.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I for one am getting sick and tired of these Ritz cracker munching elitist types telling me what to think!

Vote yes on my prop 28 initiative requiring Animal Crackers to be designated as cookies.
If these animals get their way then what's next?
Will bagels be called "rolls"?
Will Slim Jims become "steak" or "meat shafts"?
Not in my America they won't.

It's high time we put our foot down and end this madness!!!



Boca Ratman said:


> I asked my ex-wife because she knows EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 507681


False tongues speak false truths "Cindy"!!!!
Right, like that's her real name...
She's one of them!!!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Everybody is against illegal migration.


&#129315;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Everybody is against illegal migration.
> 
> The legal migrants don't want to lose their jobs.
> 
> ...


I was an illegal immigrant for about four years.

I believe immigration should be regulated.

There are some jobs legal immigrants and native born just won't do. There should be a way to regulate how they come here and when they go back.

Something similar to the _*bracero *_system. People came to work the fields, spent 7-8 months here then went home.

Immigration really became an issue when we closed the borders. Before we tightened the borders, immigrants would come here legally and illegally work a few months then go home to their families because it was easy to go back and forth. When we tightened the border it became too hard and expensive to go back and forth so they stayed.

But, hundreds of thousands of jobs, good paying, manufacturing jobs were shipped overseas. Those jobs were not taken by immigrants. They were taken by corporations who had no loyalty to their employees.

"The corporate American structure is built on under priced workers *in other countries*, companies love it."

FTFY.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Cookies!
> 
> BTW...my cat's name is Oreo.
> 
> ...


lol that tongue is outta control.

Did you hold up @ColdRider avatar when you took that pic?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> lol that tongue is outta control.
> 
> Did you hold up @ColdRider avatar when you took that pic?


He's a character. He does these selfie bombs when he thinks I'm not paying enough attention to him. Here he is interrupting me while I was taking of my wheat I had grown.

"Whatcha Doin?"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> *Things will never be better for drivers*.


Jimmy 44 vs. Howard Jones. Fight!


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

observer said:


> hundreds of thousands of jobs, good paying, manufacturing jobs


Wasn't this done through NAFTA?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I asked my ex-wife because she knows EVERYTHING.
> View attachment 507681


ROFL I thought I was the only one who likes the sport of ex-wife annoying.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Wasn't this done through NAFTA?


Partly yes. But many, many more jobs went overseas to China and Asia.

Nafta took some jobs to Mexico and it also decimated mexican agriculture which caused more illegal immigration.

Mexican agriculture also shifted to more valuable vegetables and fruits and away from corn.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Everybody is against illegal migration.
> 
> The legal migrants don't want to lose their jobs.
> 
> ...


Well thank you for backing my allegation that Uber has a vested interest in this phenomenon


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Crackers are salty.
> Cookies are sweet.
> I don't care what Nabisco says.


I endorse this opinion.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ROFL I thought I was the only one who likes the sport of ex-wife annoying.


I'd never admit it out loud, but that is one of my favorite pastimes.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood your question.
> 
> Although, I do believe in BLM, I don't believe in what has coopted BLM.
> 
> ...


Thank you for an honest and common sense response. Consistency goes a long way. A black child born in 2011 to a two parent household in the Indianapolis suburbs has not been held down in any possible societal way.



Lissetti said:


> In Seattle, the people launching molotov cocktails at the police, smashing windows, looting and spray painting BLM could care less about George Floyd or the whole BLM movement. They are predominantly a bunch of pandemic bored, privileged and for the most part Caucasians. Many of them live in condos built in the former Ghetto after all the black people were pushed out and far south to another city called Tacoma. I see them first hand marching. I see their wealth in their clothing and I hear their educated speech. Meanwhile real BLM movement in Seattle no one hears about because they are working silently for progress by meeting with our city leaders and the young people. They aren't out there for cameras.
> 
> View attachment 507634
> 
> ...


I respect your boots on the ground reporting, but disagree with some of your analysis. There may be some people who align with BLM who have good, peaceful intentions, but the org itself is rotten to the core. Yes Antifa is mainly rich, gender-queer, unhappy white kids but BLM has plenty of bad actors - blacks intent on violence and destruction as well. The looting has been primarily black youths. Has BLM denounced them as being not part of their message?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

observer said:


> Blaming immigrants for ones place in life is for the weak and also uneducated.


Same with blaming anyone for ones station in life.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I respect your boots on the ground reporting, but disagree with some of your analysis. There may be some people who align with BLM who have good, peaceful intentions, but the org itself is rotten to the core. Yes Antifa is mainly rich, gender-queer, unhappy white kids but BLM has plenty of bad actors - blacks intent on violence and destruction as well. The looting has been primarily black youths. Has BLM denounced them as being not part of their message?


I can only speak of what I'm seeing first hand. Seattle is predominantly white, and so Seattle protests are also predominantly white. Seattle protests also often attract an Antifa group known as Black Bloc.










I often tag along with the local news crew who has the most people on the ground and in the air. (Q13 news.) I'm seeing spoiled white kids smashing windows at Starbucks and spray painting BLM everywhere.

However one thing I did notice is many white Antifa members would smash a window, but not go inside. They instead called out to and encouraged the Black and other minority participants to go inside and loot, to which they readily did. It's as if the looters thought since they didn't actually break the window, they would be in less trouble. Don't get me wrong, white kids ran inside too, but I specifically noticed Anitfa actors picking and choosing which window to break, and remain outside while the minorities did the dirty work.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Same with blaming anyone for ones station in life.


Who is doing that ?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Who is doing that ?


Plenty of people. They blame others for their own issues. Want some examples?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I can only speak of what I'm seeing first hand. Seattle is predominantly white, and so Seattle protests are also predominantly white. Seattle protests also often attract an Antifa group known as Black Bloc.
> 
> View attachment 507796
> 
> ...


Great point about Seattle being a white city, therefore the protests are going to look differently than say, Atlanta.

Spoiled white kids hell bent on destruction are the worst. In most cases, they should know better. Our society is ****ed.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Clearly Nabisco, the leading authority on cookies, says that are crackers, so they are crackers.


Great, then go put some cheese and hummus on an Animal "Cracker"
Maybe a slice of pepperoni?
That would be like dipping a Triscuit in milk, which you would never do because its actually a cracker.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Who is doing that ?





BunnyK said:


> Plenty of people. They blame others for their own issues. Want some examples?


I am talking about this thread


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Great point about Seattle being a white city, therefore the protests are going to look differently than say, Atlanta.
> 
> Spoiled white kids hell bent on destruction are the worst. In most cases, they should know better. Our society is f**ked.


Not all society. If not this would be happening in every single city.

I think the bigger question is WHY is it happening in certain cities and not all others.

I think it's a matter of bad city policies.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Not all society. If not this would be happening in every single city.
> 
> I think the bigger question is WHY is it happening in certain cities and not all others.
> 
> I think it's a matter of bad city policies.






























*Trump rips Seattle mayor for saying protest zone could allow a 'summer of love'*










https://nypost.com/2020/06/12/trump-rips-seattle-mayor-for-summer-of-love-protest-zone/


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

@Funky Monkey thought I was a person of color for a long time&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;

I miss @Funky Monkey , he understood my deep colon thrombosis

Also, why is everybody so angry today? Did everyone's toilet explode at 4:44 AM or what?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Great, then go put some cheese and hummus on an Animal "Cracker"
> Maybe a slice of pepperoni?
> That would be like dipping a Triscuit in milk, which you would never do because its actually a cracker.
> 
> View attachment 507811


You probably put ketchup on hotdogs.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

White BLM supporters need to burn down their own own homes or maybe their parents/ relatives home. Since they profited from the institutional racism , they should be the first one to volunteer.
All NFL and NBA owners support BLM, 80% of the players are black but only 10% of the coaches are black . I think the players should boycott NFL and NBA games and burn down the stadiums. 😉 Players should also boycott NBA and NFL because it was invented by ******👍:smiles:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You probably put ketchup on hotdogs.


The closest thing to catsup that you will find in my house is sriracha mayo 
I don't trust any sauce that can be spelled two different ways


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> You probably put ketchup on hotdogs.


I don't put ketchup on my hot dogs (or mustard) and I order my pizza without sauce.

Funny thing is I love tomatoes and salsa.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The closest thing to catsup that you will find in my house is sriracha mayo
> I don't trust any sauce that can be spelled two different ways


I took a pax who knew Bobby Flay and A Bourdaine, both went to some NY culinary school. That's all I got , thank you for your time :thumbup:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mbd said:


> I took a pax who knew Bobby Flay and A Bourdaine, both went to some NY culinary school. That's all I got , thank you for your time :thumbup:


I was really trying to show my love and admiration for Dane Cook because he's like my fav comedian like ever!
I'm sure you agree so I won't even ask.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> I don't put ketchup on my hot dogs (or mustard) and I order my pizza without sauce.
> 
> Funny thing is I love tomatoes and salsa.


Am I the only one who only eats hot dogs grilled with cheese on them?










Damn Italians.

Puts cheese on everything! &#128513;&#128539;


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Am I the only one who only eats hot dogs grilled with cheese on them?


Hot dog rules are dead
You can do anything!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

RockemSockem said:


> Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
> Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


When I hear a complaint like this my first reaction is if you don't like it quit.
Work off what you feel is a better app.
Get a non IC job.
I want a better split and old style surges.
I want these two things but I know I will probably never get them.
I really do not understand this feeling that Uber has to do anything they don't want to do.



Lissetti said:


> Am I the only one who only eats hot dogs grilled with cheese on them?
> 
> View attachment 507880
> 
> ...


As someone who started this post and starts them fairly regularly. This is the furthest off topic I have ever experienced.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jim Cramer in action today, Cramer needs to do a bigger apology 




:smiles:


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Great, then go put some cheese and hummus on an Animal "Cracker"
> Maybe a slice of pepperoni?
> That would be like dipping a Triscuit in milk, which you would never do because its actually a cracker.
> 
> View attachment 507811


Know what I would dip in milk?
A graham CRACKER, not a raham cookie a graham cracker


















Know what i would put on said crackers?

Toasted marshmallows and Hershey's Chocolate.









Put that on your Triscuit and dunk off!

Don't even make me ask the ex!



observer said:


> Crackers are salty.
> 
> Cookies are sweet.
> 
> I don't care what Nabisco says.


Ahem.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Am I the only one who only eats hot dogs grilled with cheese on them?
> 
> View attachment 507880
> 
> ...


Cheese, tomato, and mayo hot dog.

Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mbd said:


> Jim Cramer in action today, Cramer needs to do a bigger apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mbd said:


> Jim Cramer in action today, Cramer needs to do a bigger apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on ! Is she that sensitive ?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Know what I would dip in milk?
> A graham CRACKER, not a raham cookie a graham cracker
> 
> View attachment 507894
> ...


Notice how they use innocent bees to help them push their agenda?

Interesting logo
A cookie company with an antenna "for some reason"









Connect the dots


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Notice how they use innocent bees to help them push their agenda?
> 
> Interesting logo
> A cookie company with an antenna "for some reason"
> ...


Who cares, they make yummy crackers.

They used to be called RJR Nabisco.









RJR = R. J. Reynolds tobacco company.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I like this message.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/lancaster-protesters-bail-alleged-riots?cmpid=prn_newsstand


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Do you support BLM?

Let see What a black guy thinks.

Go to 3:30 on video


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Do you support BLM?
> 
> Let see What a black guy thinks.
> 
> Go to 3:30 on video


I am going to sit this one out


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> This is the furthest off topic I have ever experienced.


yeah, I still say it should be a badge or the 114th trophy point.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Curious if you apply this mindset to other hot topics of the day.
> 
> Go spread that message at your next mostly peaceful BLM rally when they demand you get on your knees, Cracker.


, he said based upon extensive experience spending time on his knees at rallies.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> We are in the middle of a pandemic and because of the number of drivers on the sidelines things will never be better for drivers.
> If Uber is not opening up there pocket book now they never will.
> Uber may go the way of the hoola hoop and will become an era like the disco era.
> When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.
> ...


Sorry Jimmy but I have disagree on this one. I drive in SF and most drivers are immigrants that came here with no assistance form UBER. The USA is not going to issue a work visa for someone to come here and drive for UBER.My wife is an immigrant and it took her over a year to get her visa.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> Sorry Jimmy but I have disagree on this one. I drive in SF and most drivers are immigrants that came here with no assistance form UBER. The USA is not going to issue a work visa for someone to come here and drive for UBER.My wife is an immigrant and it took her over a year to get her visa.


Everyone is entitled to there own opinion. I never said every driver who is a first generation American was aided by Uber. 
I don't think it's a streatch to think that a huge company like Uber with tentacles all over the world could have a vested interest in cheap unskilled workers.
When I see drivers who cannot speak English driving leased cars financed by Uber it kind of supports my theory.
A lot of people have liked my post with thumbs up replys. That means there are people who share my feelings as to why there is a glut of drivers.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Everyone is entitled to there own opinion. I never said every driver who is a first generation American was aided by Uber.
> I don't think it's a streatch to think that a huge company like Uber with tentacles all over the world could have a vested interest in cheap unskilled workers.
> When I see drivers who cannot speak English driving leased cars financed by Uber it kind of supports my theory.
> A lot of people have liked my post with thumbs up replys. That means there are people who share my feelings as to why there is a glut of drivers.


The leases that are offered to immigrants are bad leases. UBER lets anyone lease their cars under those bad UBER leases.There are drivers paying $1000 a month for a basic sedan. Most of the foreign born people here couldn't qualify for a regular lease from an SF dealership. UBER is targeting a specific group or demographic for marketing and selling products. They are not assisting the targeted demographic with Visas.
I just think your theory is seriously flawed. *The over saturation of drivers is because it's an easy gig to get with very few requirements.*



KDH said:


> The leases that are offered to immigrants are bad leases. UBER lets anyone lease their cars under those bad UBER leases.There are drivers paying $1000 a month for a basic sedan. Most of the foreign born people here couldn't qualify for a regular lease from an SF dealership. UBER is targeting a specific group or demographic for marketing and selling products. They are not assisting the targeted demographic with Visas.
> I just think your theory is seriously flawed. *The over saturation of drivers is because it's an easy gig to get with very few requirements.*


Like I mentioned before it took my wife over a year to get approved for a visa. I was living with her in her home country and it was still a long process. With that said, I would be all over this board ranting about UBER if I thought they were handing drivers visas.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> The leases that are offered to immigrants are bad leases. UBER lets anyone lease their cars under those bad UBER leases.There are drivers paying $1000 a month for a basic sedan. Most of the foreign born people here couldn't qualify for a regular lease from an SF dealership. UBER is targeting a specific group or demographic for marketing and selling products. They are not assisting the targeted demographic with Visas.
> I just think your theory is seriously flawed. *The over saturation of drivers is because it's an easy gig to get with very few requirements.*
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned before it took my wife over a year to get approved for a visa. I was living with her in her home country and it was still a long process. With that said, I would be all over this board ranting about UBER if I thought they were handing drivers visas.


I respect your point of view and glad to hear your wife has been naturalized.
The fact is either one of us could be correct. We do not sit in with Uber in there high level meetings so our opinions are just that opinions.
I go by what I see and experience. From what I see there is evidence that Uber is involved at some level with aiding first generation immagrints.
I did not give a negative opinion of the practice if in fact it's true. I was stating a reason in my opinion why there are so many drivers


KDH said:


> The leases that are offered to immigrants are bad leases. UBER lets anyone lease their cars under those bad UBER leases.There are drivers paying $1000 a month for a basic sedan. Most of the foreign born people here couldn't qualify for a regular lease from an SF dealership. UBER is targeting a specific group or demographic for marketing and selling products. They are not assisting the targeted demographic with Visas.
> I just think your theory is seriously flawed. *The over saturation of drivers is because it's an easy gig to get with very few requirements.*
> 
> 
> Like I mentioned before it took my wife over a year to get approved for a visa. I was living with her in her home country and it was still a long process. With that said, I would be all over this board ranting about UBER if I thought they were handing drivers visas.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I respect your opinion. However, I just don't think it would make sense for UBER to bring in drivers from other countries when there are plenty already here. We make the same pay so it wouldn't make sense financially. It cost $3000 to naturalize an individaul using an attorney. There is no way an individual from Pakistan could go into a visa interview and give 'UBER driving' as a reason for being in the USA.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

observer said:


> View attachment 507529
> View attachment 507530
> View attachment 507531
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a mic drop. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> I respect your opinion. However, I just don't think it would make sense for UBER to bring in drivers from other countries when there are plenty already here. We make the same pay so it wouldn't make sense financially. It cost $3000 to naturalize an individaul using an attorney. There is no way an individual from Pakistan could go into a visa interview and give 'UBER driving' as a reason for being in the USA.


Your points are well taken.
Like I said I am going with information gained from 5 years of full time driving.
If anyone out there has actual hard evidence either way I would like to hear it.



Jimmy44 said:


> Your points are well taken.
> Like I said I am going with information gained from 5 years of full time driving.
> If anyone out there has actual hard evidence either way I would like to hear it.


Just for the heck of it I googled Uber and naturalization.
I came up with a program that Uber gives free rides to immigrants in Seattle to naturalization interviews.
It makes me wonder with all the poor people and the elderly and disabled and unemployed out there.
Why did they choose immigrants new to this country working toward citizinship and not the other needy people I mentioned.
It's a question that ties into my suggestion that Uber is targeting these people as potential drivers


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your points are well taken.
> Like I said I am going with information gained from 5 years of full time driving.
> If anyone out there has actual hard evidence either way I would like to hear it.
> 
> ...


Targeting a demographic of people for services is different than sponsoring them for visas.You suggested (maybe I read it wrong) that UBER was bringing individuals into the country to drive. I have driven myself for 5 years (3 UBER, 2 Grub Hub) and have experience speaking (I speak two languages) with immigrant drivers. I am sure I would have heard something about a visa program if it existed.
As far as helping needy people. UBER has a disabled passenger service in SF. They also offered free tuition for drivers looking to get a college degree. They wouldn't offer tuition to attend a university or free english courses if they wanted cheap drivers forever. The logic just doesn't add up my friend.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> Targeting a demographic of people for services is different than sponsoring them for visas.You suggested (maybe I read it wrong) that UBER was bringing individuals into the country to drive. I have driven myself for 5 years (3 UBER, 2 Grub Hub) and have experience speaking (I speak two languages) with immigrant drivers. I am sure I would have heard something about a visa program if it existed.
> As far as helping needy people. UBER has a disabled passenger service in SF. They also offered free tuition for drivers looking to get a college degree. They wouldn't offer tuition to attend a university or free english courses if they wanted cheap drivers forever. The logic just doesn't add up my friend.


Like I said my thoughts are based on 5 years and 500,000 miles of experience.
My original post on this topic had 8 thumbs up likes. This is an indication that others in the arena feel the same way.



KDH said:


> Targeting a demographic of people for services is different than sponsoring them for visas.You suggested (maybe I read it wrong) that UBER was bringing individuals into the country to drive. I have driven myself for 5 years (3 UBER, 2 Grub Hub) and have experience speaking (I speak two languages) with immigrant drivers. I am sure I would have heard something about a visa program if it existed.
> As far as helping needy people. UBER has a disabled passenger service in SF. They also offered free tuition for drivers looking to get a college degree. They wouldn't offer tuition to attend a university or free english courses if they wanted cheap drivers forever. The logic just doesn't add up my friend.


Do you know that they require all drivers who want to take advantage of free tuition to apply for financial aid.
Whatever financial aid does not cover Uber will make up.
It's a bit misleading to say they are providing free tuition.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

KDH said:


> They also offered free tuition for drivers looking to get a college degree. They wouldn't offer tuition to attend a university or free english courses if they wanted cheap drivers forever.


Let's not give uber a Nobel just yet.

The college tuition is self serving for Uber not an act of kindness. They would happily keep cheap drivers forever. Drivers simply aren't/weren't staying.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I don't think UBER is out to help people. I made those statements to make the point that they aren't helping drivers get USA visas.



Boca Ratman said:


> Let's not give uber a Nobel just yet.
> 
> The college tuition is self serving for Uber not an act of kindness. They would happily keep cheap drivers forever. Drivers simply aren't/weren't staying.


So you believe that UBER is importing people from foreign countries to drive and providing them with work visas? What would this self serving (your point) company stand to gain from doing that? A visa would cost them $3000 for each driver. There are enough immigrants already here to fill the spots without the cost of a visa.



Jimmy44 said:


> Like I said my thoughts are based on 5 years and 500,000 miles of experience.
> My original post on this topic had 8 thumbs up likes. This is an indication that others in the arena feel the same way.
> 
> 
> ...


My point is that enough potential drivers exist that UBER doesn't have to import them. Maybe I stretched too far in making my point.



KDH said:


> I don't think UBER is out to help people. I made those statements to make the point that they aren't helping drivers get USA visas.
> 
> 
> So you believe that UBER is importing people from foreign countries to drive and providing them with work visas? What would this self serving (your point) company stand to gain from doing that? A visa would cost them $3000 for each driver. There are enough immigrants already here to fill the spots without the cost of a visa.
> ...


I'm sorry but I just don't believe something because 8 other people here do. Remember Jimmy hundreds of people drank Jim Jones's Cool-aid. LOL


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> I don't think UBER is out to help people. I made those statements to make the point that they aren't helping drivers get USA visas.
> 
> 
> So you believe that UBER is importing people from foreign countries to drive and providing them with work visas? What would this self serving (your point) company stand to gain from doing that? A visa would cost them $3000 for each driver. There are enough immigrants already here to fill the spots without the cost of a visa.
> ...


You know we both know that this is a demographic that makes up a majority of drivers especially in major cities.
It was not long ago when they were offering 3 or 4 hundred for referring a driver.
That has gone down to 50 dollars.
What that means is they have tons of drivers.



KDH said:


> I don't think UBER is out to help people. I made those statements to make the point that they aren't helping drivers get USA visas.
> 
> 
> So you believe that UBER is importing people from foreign countries to drive and providing them with work visas? What would this self serving (your point) company stand to gain from doing that? A visa would cost them $3000 for each driver. There are enough immigrants already here to fill the spots without the cost of a visa.
> ...


Just a slight difference not much but slight


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

KDH said:


> I don't think UBER is out to help people. I made those statements to make the point that they aren't helping drivers get USA visas.
> 
> 
> So you believe that UBER is importing people from foreign countries to drive and providing them with work visas? What would this self serving (your point) company stand to gain from doing that? A visa would cost them $3000 for each driver. There are enough immigrants already here to fill the spots without the cost of a visa.
> ...


DId you know it wasn't actually kool aid they drank?

It was the cheaper imitation Flavor Aid.

Grape flavor.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't think it's a streatch to think that a huge company like Uber with tentacles all over the world could have a vested interest in cheap unskilled workers.


detail that opinion, please. How is Uber doing that? And why would be required when there are plenty of drivers and new drivers in a never ending stream.
btw, those who post masks don't work at all, also get thumbs up reactions. Means nothing.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

Only government pays more than they have to to keep the help they need. If we all quit, they'll pay us more to come back. Who's ready to quit with me, I already did, you ants are keeping U/L going , why would they pay more or even care when they have too many peeps already begging to work for them?
We ruined it, they are way smarter than us flunkie drivers


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Am I the only one who only eats hot dogs grilled with cheese on them?
> 
> View attachment 507880
> 
> ...


Those dogs look amazing!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Those dogs look amazing!!


Ever since I was a kid I ate my hot dogs like that. As a result, I rarely ate at the hot dog carts all over Manhattan. When I went to barbecues, I would ask my uncles to take a dog aside on the grill, slice it, put some hamburger cheese in it, and toast the bun for me. Topped with onions...delicious!

Later I just began grilling the whole things myself.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Ever since I was a kid I ate my hot dogs like that. As a result, I rarely ate at the hot dog carts all over Manhattan. When I went to barbecues, I would ask my uncles to take a dog aside on the grill, slice it, put some hamburger cheese in it, and toast the bun for me. Topped with onions...delicious!
> 
> Later I just began grilling the whole things myself.


That sounds so delicious, now want!

There is this hotdogs vendor in my town who has a works with 16 toppings. She doesnt take cards and will extend credit to strangers. Her stand is always hopping, she got me back with credit. Also feeds the homeless, she is a saint.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> The closest thing to catsup that you will find in my house is sriracha mayo
> I don't trust any sauce that can be spelled two different ways


Im a huge fan of wawa hotdogs with ketchup and mustard. Im sure you aren't the least bit surprised to hear this either.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.


Which makes my point that those "wages" were not a TRUE representation of the Gig.. they were artificial to bring as many drivers in as possible to build out this massive market domination. that's ALL those "wages" were..

Rideshare is a Minimum wage Gig ..PERIOD .. there are no special skills required, and education? you don't even need a GED


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.


People were no longer leaving good-paying jobs to work for Uber in 2015 because the pay rates in most markets were already garbage in 2015, thanks to two years of pay cuts.

It was in 2013 and part of 2014 when some people left good-paying jobs to drive for Uber.



Jimmy44 said:


> If I had to pick one main reason it would be the influx of foriegn drivers that Uber brought into this country specifically to drive for Uber.


Uber didn't bring in the immigrants, the US govt did. Uber simply took major advantage of the enormous gift that Uncle Sam provided and is still providing to this day.

Third World immigrants began signing up to drive in 2013 but their numbers exploded in 2014 and have been massive ever since.

I've said on many occasions that Uber needs TWO things to keep driver pay low. If Uber loses EITHER of them, driver pay will go way UP...

1) Perpetually high numbers of immigrant replacement drivers.

2) Hiding destinations from drivers

I'll repeat, if Uber loses EITHER of the above, driver pay will go way UP.

Uber's fear of AB5 forced them to show destinations to drivers in California. Had it not been for Covid, driver pay in California would have been rising by now thanks to the drivers seeing destinations in advance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> detail that opinion, please. How is Uber doing that? And why would be required when there are plenty of drivers and new drivers in a never ending stream.
> btw, those who post masks don't work at all, also get thumbs up reactions. Means nothing.





dauction said:


> Which makes my point that those "wages" were not a TRUE representation of the Gig.. they were artificial to bring as many drivers in as possible to build out this massive market domination. that's ALL those "wages" were..
> 
> Rideshare is a Minimum wage Gig ..PERIOD .. there are no special skills required, and education? you don't even need a GED


Totally agree.
If I could get a ride to JFK or Logan with surge I could make 3 to 400 dollars plus a cash tip.
There was adrenaline pouring through my vains and I hated to sign off.
I could pick up outside of Connecticut. My screen used to light up bright red like a Christmas tree.



Nats121 said:


> People were no longer leaving good-paying jobs to work for Uber in 2015 because the pay rates in most markets were already garbage in 2015, thanks to two years of pay cuts.
> 
> It was in 2013 and part of 2014 when some people left good-paying jobs to drive for Uber.
> 
> ...


Spot on with your comments.
I agree earnings peeked in 2013. I did not start until 2015. I used to pick up ex drivers who quit because they thought what I was making was terrible.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

RockemSockem said:


> Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
> Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


Your State should regulate them like NYC do then problem fixed


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gby said:


> Your State should regulate them like NYC do then problem fixed


I heard in NYC they limit drivers at peak hours. That would drive me crazy.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I heard in NYC they limit drivers at peak hours. That would drive me crazy.


Yes they did that at the city ordinance and Uber start to take abuse to disconnect drivers any time anywhere after drop of example you come to work in the city early at 6 am they give you one ride to Airport then after drop of Uber disconnected drivers from system . pain in the ass because driver end up 2 hours in traffic to go home . According to them they did that to fired 40000 drivers because the Mayor thinks we are to many then Uber start to make discrimination between drivers ...Uber imposed to driver to commit suicide in order to let them online to take 1500 trips in 3 Mont ..that mean allot of free work ..So when you vote for dictator dictatorship you get .. this people who lobby to do something like this to working class deserve to be executed ..


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> 1) Perpetually high numbers of immigrant replacement drivers.
> 
> 2) Hiding destinations from drivers
> 
> ...


 If The immigrants are legal wtf does it matter to you? are you saying you can't compete with them

Minnesota, I already see destinations in Minnesota ..no one forced Lyft to do that. My income did not go "way" up ..it stayed the same. The only thing that changed was I was able to deny a couple rides I didn't want


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dauction said:


> If The immigrants are legal wtf does it matter to you?


The points I made in my post about immigration's impact on the rideshare business are correct and I stand by them.



dauction said:


> are you saying you can't compete with them


A foolish question that's totally unrelated to the points I made in my post.



dauction said:


> Minnesota, I already see destinations in Minnesota ..no one forced Lyft to do that. My income did not go "way" up


I'm not buying that Lyft is showing destinations to drivers in Minnesota. I'll have to see it to believe it. I follow this business closely and I've seen nothing about that anywhere, including this website.

In all likelihood you have the Lyft version of Uber Pro, which shows the direction and/or the minutes. The very bad part of it is that drivers have to maintain a very high acceptance rate to keep it, which severely undercuts its usefulness.

Uber in California on the other hand shows drivers the actual destinations, and most importantly drivers aren't required to maintain any acceptance rates in order to see the destination info.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> People were no longer leaving good-paying jobs to work for Uber in 2015 because the pay rates in most markets were already garbage in 2015, thanks to two years of pay cuts.
> 
> It was in 2013 and part of 2014 when some people left good-paying jobs to drive for Uber.
> 
> ...


I'm working for more limo base in NYC then when I get the trip I receive all information in advance as time to pick up destination . and flat rate price that it doesn't mean it changes my earnings I just have the right to cancel the ride if I do not like the fare but drivers who do that company disconnect drivers from system or do not give them trips anymore . So the only solution with Uber is to be regulated how much interest to take from Total fare no more then 0/5% and setting up minimum fare . In this case Uber will fight more to rise price to earn more money ..... State have all the power to regulate this industry if they want to otherwise time pass fast and all of this drivers will become homeless when grow older or harboring on government benefits I mean on other tax payers


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gby said:


> Yes they did that at the city ordinance and Uber start to take abuse to disconnect drivers any time anywhere after drop of example you come to work in the city early at 6 am they give you one ride to Airport then after drop of Uber disconnected drivers from system . pain in the ass because driver end up 2 hours in traffic to go home . According to them they did that to fired 40000 drivers because the Mayor thinks we are to many then Uber start to make discrimination between drivers ...Uber imposed to driver to commit suicide in order to let them online to take 1500 trips in 3 Mont ..that mean allot of free work ..So when you vote for dictator dictatorship you get .. this people who lobby to do something like this to working class deserve to be executed ..


I feel for you and the others who have lost the ability to drive when and where they want.
Bring back Rudi he had your ci


Gby said:


> I'm working for more limo base in NYC then when I get the trip I receive all information in advance as time to pick up destination . and flat rate price that it doesn't mean it changes my earnings I just have the right to cancel the ride if I do not like the fare but drivers who do that company disconnect drivers from system or do not give them trips anymore . So the only solution with Uber is to be regulated how much interest to take from Total fare no more then 0/5% and setting up minimum fare . In this case Uber will fight more to rise price to earn more money ..... State have all the power to regulate this industry if they want to otherwise time pass fast and all of this drivers will become homeless when grow older or harboring on government benefits I mean on other tax payers


Whatever helps the driver I am for


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Uber in California on the other hand shows drivers the actual destinations, and most importantly drivers aren't required to maintain any acceptance rates in order to see the destination info.


yeah, but we have AB5 or Prop 22 hanging over our heads that got us the full info ping, AR going away, and set your own surge.

for TBA.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

American corporations love third party employees. They didn’t drop prices for their goods because of it. It’s more money for executives and large investors. Who’s the sucker here?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ahem. if you come to this country as an immigrant you either have a green card or a visa. For a green card holders after 5 years and a test you can become a citizen. Your green card goes bye bye and the color of your passport changes (if one is so inclined). And if you are on an intl flight and come back you get to pick the faster line vs the 'all others' line.
> 
> You still remain an 'immigrant' to this country. Having citizenship doesn't change that.
> 
> 'cause unless you are American Indian plus a few others, we are all immigrants to the USofA.


Just reading through this thread and I'm baffled on the level of ignorance about simple life processes from other drivers.

You're not going to fix people that choose to be ignorant. There is mountain of information of how the immigration process works.


----------



## Avii27 (Nov 15, 2019)

Are you a liberal and a racist? I think so cause all liberals are racist at the end of the day. They just hate to admit it. You must call your leftist politicians instead of complaining here, cause they have plan to bring more foreigners. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Avii27 said:


> Are you a liberal and a racist? I think so cause all liberals are racist at the end of the day. They just hate to admit it. You must call your leftist politicians instead of complaining here, cause they have plan to bring more foreigners. GOOD LUCK!


Any immigrant who enters this country legally are welcome with open arms.
Those who break the law and enter this country illegally are criminals and should be treated as such.
People clump the two together.
Legal immigrants
ILegal immigrant
The two are totally different.


----------



## ridinwithbiden1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> We are in the middle of a pandemic and because of the number of drivers on the sidelines things will never be better for drivers.
> If Uber is not opening up there pocket book now they never will.
> Uber may go the way of the hoola hoop and will become an era like the disco era.
> When I started 5 years ago riders we're actually leaving mid level management jobs to drive.
> ...


I'm a white guy in Kansas...I have a regular job...and I love driving for Uber!!!

You act like the sky is falling for Uber....but Uber is a great company to work with!!! I use to go from my main job, straight to a restaurant to work that second job...did that for 3 years...

...UBER is lifetimes better than going to that damn restaurant right after I already worked 8 hours of my regular job. I am no longer tired as hell like I use to be. Having my own schedule is EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Any immigrant who enters this country legally are welcome with open arms.
> Those who break the law and enter this country illegally are criminals and should be treated as such.
> People clump the two together.
> Legal immigrants
> ...


Before saying what you said you should study human immigration history . Humans have been immigrate illegally from one place to another since humanity exist and they still doing .. Do you think when early European come on this land have been welcomed with open arms by native Americans . Of course not ..I'm not in favor of illegal immigration but you should understand it is human nature and not going to stop because the willing of God are indestructible ..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ridinwithbiden1982 said:


> I'm a white guy in Kansas...I have a regular job...and I love driving for Uber!!!
> 
> You act like the sky is falling for Uber....but Uber is a great company to work with!!! I use to go from my main job, straight to a restaurant to work that second job...did that for 3 years...
> 
> ...UBER is lifetimes better than going to that damn restaurant right after I already worked 8 hours of my regular job. I am no longer tired as hell like I use to be. Having my own schedule is EVERYTHING!!!!


Outstanding reply I am glad it's working out for you.
Be safe and continued good luck out there


----------



## ridinwithbiden1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> Outstanding reply I am glad it's working out for you.
> Be safe and continued good luck out there


Don't forget to vote for Biden. Get orange man out of America's building.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I love when I get the chance to add another tard to the ignore list.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ridinwithbiden1982 said:


> Don't forget to vote for Biden. Get orange man out of America's building.


&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You enjoy to be socialist communist ... Take vacation without money in North Korea for one year then when you come back I'm pretty sure you will think different


----------



## ridinwithbiden1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Gby said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;You enjoy to be socialist communist ... Take vacation without money in North Korea for one year then when you come back I'm pretty sure you will think different


Yeah, but they are a few generations into socialism. The 1st generation gets the rewards...takes a decade or two before the breadlines!!!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ridinwithbiden1982 said:


> Don't forget to vote for Biden. Get orange man out of America's building.


13 more days tonight's debate may decide it


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

ridinwithbiden1982 said:


> Yeah, but they are a few generations into socialism. The 1st generation gets the rewards...takes a decade or two before the breadlines!!!


Well US have turbine accelerator it take really short of time to take over if you are not careful .. I can tell you NYS are the first Dictatorship system .. every day they make punitive laws to collect money from people and go to their government employees then another part it goes to insurance company or another big corporation for not missing with their rules. Their biggest wish it is to disarming all citizen .. Tx God people calmed down the Police force . Millions of people had the driver license suspended because could not afford to pay the tickets..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Gby said:


> Well US have turbine accelerator it take really short of time to take over if you are not careful .. I can tell you NYS are the first Dictatorship system .. every day they make punitive laws to collect money from people and go to their government employees then another part it goes to insurance company or another big corporation for not missing with their rules. Their biggest wish it is to disarming all citizen .. Tx God people calmed down the Police force . Millions of people had the driver license suspended because could not afford to pay the tickets..


Classic example of Cuomo and Deblosio and there liberal agenda
The State and City are going to hell in a hand basket and these two clowns get away with it.
NY needs more people like you.


----------



## ridinwithbiden1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

I understand your concerns, but Joseph Biden is a moderate. He even has many Republicans voting for him like Michael Steele, Cindy McCain, Mitt Romney and many others...most like all the Bushs will vote for Biden.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ridinwithbiden1982 said:


> I understand your concerns, but Joseph Biden is a moderate. He even has many Republicans voting for him like Michael Steele, Cindy McCain, Mitt Romney and many others...most like all the Bushs will vote for Biden.


America has a choice: Calm but senile, or Toddler and Crazy


----------



## Realist2019 (Nov 4, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have read your reply several times and have no idea what you are accusing me of and or what point your trying to make.


Thats hilarious!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I gave up reading this thread on page 3 or 4, but now I’m craving some animal crackers, Ritz or Saltines with peanut butter.

I don’t identify with being a cracker, although I’ve been called one. While I look more like a Saltine since I’m pasty white, I feel more like a mint Oreo cookie. And now I’m craving that, too.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> America has a choice: Calm but senile, or Toddler and Crazy


How are all those wars going that Trump has gotten us into?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> How are all those wars going that Trump has gotten us into?


Wow non-sequitur &#128104;!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

observer said:


> Lol, aren't most new foreigners, "people of color"?
> 
> The very same "people of color" you claim Pelosi has abandoned?
> 
> Or are there different levels of "people of color"?


 Ok, I am white, not my fault I was born this way! 
Where I grew up the Blacks and the Whites and the Polish had their side of town. 
We all breathe the same air. We all have the same blood as the next. 
I don't look at others as being different, we are all equal.
What I don't appreciate what is going on with this world today, is Blacks claim more harm than the Whites get. Granted that is true to an extent. I see it happen often, truthfully it's not fair.
The whole world needs to come together and help each other out.
Protests around the world, innocent people are getting hurt if not killed. Businesses being destroyed. Over What?
Uber Eats is giving Black owners of restaurants, shops, etc. free delivery charges. The poor delivery person isn't making squat.
Here is a good one while I was driving a cab. I was at a hotspot for drunks after 2:00 AM, (the bar's all closing). I am doing flags by now, well this young black man gets in my cab and tells me to take him approximately 35 miles (he'd given me drop-off cross-streets). I told him that I need a deposit upfront of at least 75.00. He asked, "why because I'm black"? I told him no, I don't mind getting burnt on short trips but I am not getting burnt on long trips. He changed his destination to right down the street. He had no money, I am not stupid!! 
By the way, in the area that I worked, I knew the bike cops very well. I drove the guy as to where the cops were sitting, and told them this man is trying to get a free ride. I am sorry The Black Card doesn't work with me!! 
I waited around for what the cops were gonna due, come to find out the guy had multiple warrants on him.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ok, I am white, not my fault I was born this way!
> Where I grew up the Blacks and the Whites and the Polish had their side of town.
> We all breathe the same air. We all have the same blood as the next.
> I don't look at others as being different, we are all equal.
> ...


Jimmy and I have had an onrunning difference of opinion on him using the POC card in other threads.

I think you are right in a way. If you would have asked someone else for the same 75 dollars regardless of race, that is not discrimination.

People should be treated no better and no less than anyone else.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’m not driving until I have to. Go Biden!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wow non-sequitur &#128104;!


That's what I thought.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

observer said:


> Jimmy and I have had an onrunning difference of opinion on him using the POC card in other threads.
> 
> I think you are right in a way. If you would have asked someone else for the same 75 dollars regardless of race, that is not discrimination.
> 
> People should be treated no better and no less than anyone else.


I am unabashedly biased

against stupid people


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

RockemSockem said:


> Imagine if all companies said unless we can make all employees 1099's we will no longer be able to provide jobs in your state.
> Uber and Lyft won't even pay minimum wages,thats how much they care.


There is no "minimum profit" law. Remember, ants are "vendors".


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gby said:


> Before saying what you said you should study human immigration history . Humans have been immigrate illegally from one place to another since humanity exist and they still doing .. Do you think when early European come on this land have been welcomed with open arms by native Americans . Of course not ..I'm not in favor of illegal immigration but you should understand it is human nature and not going to stop because the willing of God are indestructible ..


When the precedents of modern day humans migrated out of our origins from the African continent and spread themselves over the earth over millennia, were they violating immigration law?



Jimmy44 said:


> Any immigrant who enters this country legally are welcome with open arms.
> Those who break the law and enter this country illegally are criminals and should be treated as such.
> People clump the two together.
> Legal immigrants
> ...


Nation/states are a recent development in human history.

The rule of law is also a very recent, and welcomed, addition to the human experience.

Human migration, going way, way back when, was determined by food availibity. Seems now it is determined by job availability.

If people gonna work and pay taxes, let them in. If people gonna come in and sponge off of my tax payments, no thanks.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> When the precedents of modern day humans migrated out of our origins from the African continent and spread themselves over the earth over millennia, were they violating immigration law?
> 
> 
> Nation/states are a recent development in human history.
> ...


It's a lot more complicated then you make it sound.
If the only criteria was to work and pay taxes there would be a never ending trail entering this country.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's a lot more complicated then you make it sound.
> If the only criteria was to work and pay taxes there would be a never ending trail entering this country.


Have you been living under a rock?

The current administration wants to build a gigantic wall along the southern border to deter the never ending trail of immigrants entering the country who want to work.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Have you been living under a rock?
> 
> The current administration wants to build a gigantic wall along the southern border to deter the never ending trail of immigrants entering the country who want to work.


That just could be the dumbest reply I have ever read.
Your ok with letting any rapist, drug dealer, MS 13 member, murderer and Covid carrying person enter our Country ?
30 million are unemployed and you want to bring in more ?


----------

